# lowrider bike for sale



## justin200028540 (Aug 21, 2007)

lowrider bike forsale built for mild custom lowrider standards.. Its won a lowrider show in charollet NC 1st place and has won over 8 other trophies as well. if interested email me at [email protected] or www. myspace.com/justin200028540


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by justin200028540_@May 28 2008, 05:18 PM~10756997
> *lowrider bike forsale built for mild custom lowrider standards.. Its won a lowrider show in charollet NC 1st place and has won over 8 other trophies as well. starting price is about 1,000 us dollars. its worth the money all you would have to do is change the frame and or a part or two. email me at [email protected] or www. myspace.com/justin200028540
> 
> 
> ...


thats a high price for it but good luck on the sale


----------



## justin200028540 (Aug 21, 2007)

well make a price and we could always talk..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

good luck


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 28 2008, 06:57 PM~10757258
> *good luck
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 28 2008, 05:57 PM~10757258
> *good luck
> *


*x 1,000 us dollars* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 28 2008, 05:57 PM~10757258
> *good luck
> *


*u should be happy to be offered 350*


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

X2 Shipped


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10759894
> *X2 Shipped
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Well worth 1,000 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

come on guys....its a show winner!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 03:48 PM~10764763
> *come on guys....its a show winner!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 29 2008, 03:49 PM~10764774
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 03:50 PM~10764783
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


why dont you buy it lol :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 29 2008, 03:52 PM~10764797
> *why dont you buy it lol :biggrin:
> *


nah.....i wouldnt want to rule the streets of southern cali that much.... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 29 2008, 04:07 PM~10764915
> *nah.....i wouldnt want to rule the streets of southern cali that much.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 29 2008, 04:25 PM~10765036
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

shit he wantz $1,000  and i only want $500 4 this 4 wheel!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 31 2008, 02:16 PM~10775058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know its been asked a thousand times...but does she come with it? haha.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 30 2008, 09:19 PM~10775070
> *i know its been asked a thousand times...but does she come with it? haha.
> *


NAW   SOORY!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 30 2008, 09:22 PM~10775087
> *NAW     SOORY!!!!!!
> *


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 09:23 PM~10775091
> *
> *


----------



## justin200028540 (Aug 21, 2007)

nice bike inspiration love the 4wheeler look :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 31 2008, 12:16 AM~10775058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------

